# Gigaware License Key



## flattop1269 (Apr 12, 2010)

On my previous post, I was talking about a license key for my mp3 player. What I was actually trying to get is directions as to how to contact the Gigaware company in order to acquire a key. The phone number, website are all inaccessible.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You last question, at least to me, was perfectly clear . You wanted a key.

You can do the same as we can, do a google search. If you can't find any thing Radio Shack should be able offer some assistance I would think.

Do you still have install on your PC ?

BG


----------



## flattop1269 (Apr 12, 2010)

I did install it on my computer but I can not access anything without the player hooked up. My daughter has it with her over 100 miles away from me. Radio Shack can't help me either. They keep telling me to go to the Gigaware website, yet when I Google it, there is no link to the site!! Frustrating!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ask Radio Shack for the url that will lead you to the Gigaware website. I googled and came up with gigaware.co.uk...don't know if that will help.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quite frequently the keys are on the CD envelopes, did your daughter check carefully the CD & envelope that you gave her?


----------



## flattop1269 (Apr 12, 2010)

That's just it, I lost the envelope it came in. I called Radio Shack, they told me to order a new CD and it should come with a new key on the envelope. When I did order a new CD, the CD came in a plastic bag!!!! No key!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I would suggest that you contact the vendor of your CD then and complain most strongly about the missing key. "Talk" with the person that took your order and told you it would be attached!


----------

